# Spots Advice



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can help.....

Shooting a Bowtech General at 58 lbs. Been doing so for 3 seasons. Consider myself a decent shot or at least when I am shooting recreationally in my yard at spot bag targets and 3d's. Been bowhunting since '96. Shot many deer and only lost one in my life, the first one I ever shot at back in '96. 

Anyways, I struggle at shooting spot league with the guys. We shoot 15 times with 3 arrows per session with 3 spots on the target. Two things I know rite off the bat, I don't shoot as well in a competitive session as I do on my own with my son/buddies in the yard. Toward the middle of the shoot my bow arm seems to get tired and I have a heck of time keeping that pin floating around in the yellow 9/10 ring. I seem to end up with a few blue birds in the middle of the session. Usually I can pull it somewhat back together as we finish up. I tried dropping the poundage down to 50 and it made no difference.

But my biggest problem has always been.....I focus on the part of the target I want to hit before I draw. When I come to draw I align the peep and begin dropping my arm to get the pin on the yellow but I always settle somewhere below the yellow, check my level and have to bring my arm up to get back on the yellow. The guy at the shop told me at this point I really need to let down and redraw because all the muscles are going to tense up when I force the bow back up. (likely why I am getting some blue birds) Well, this is easier said then done. How do you overcome this settle low problem? I wonder if this settle low problem is my normal position and I need somehow adjust some other part of my body to bring pin up rather than lifting my bow arm?????

Oh, I have had this problem for years and it does occur even when shooting recreationally. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not a coach per say. But I had the same problem as you are experiencing. I got rid of the pin and I now use a circle on my lense. It has made a big difference.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What you seem to be describing is loss of back tension. This is not unusual for compound bowhunters when they get into target archery. The let-off that makes compounds so easy to shoot, also lulls us into relaxing the back muscles too much.

The strength to hold your bow up and steady should come from your back. When you come to full draw, settle in with the tension of holding in your back and only in your back. Your hand, arms, shoulders etc should just be hooks and levers.

You also must maintain mental focus on the target. If your conscious mind even flickers to the back end of the shot, you should let down and start over. This is the part that has been the most difficult for me to learn.

Hope this helps, 

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

You need to retrain yourself at close range coming in from the top.Think about it there is no physical force forcing that pin below target.you are mentally letting that pin drop.start at close range 5yds and draw on a spot come in from the top and mentally dont let that pin drop and go thru your process.falling below your target is a form of panic.i think in the middle of your rounds you are not staying as mentally focused as needed.Draw and let down on spots all over a target is a great drill too.good luck


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

aread said:


> What you seem to be describing is loss of back tension. This is not unusual for compound bowhunters when they get into target archery. The let-off that makes compounds so easy to shoot, also lulls us into relaxing the back muscles too much.
> 
> The strength to hold your bow up and steady should come from your back. When you come to full draw, settle in with the tension of holding in your back and only in your back. Your hand, arms, shoulders etc should just be hooks and levers.
> 
> ...


 I agree 100% on this. excellent answer. been thier done that. Once focus is lost let down. letting down is another subject to learn.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

All of the above is good, but I'd rewind a bit and have a reputable coach or shop check your form and draw length and make sure you have things close to where they should be to begin with. Then follow the above advice. I think about 95% of the guys I help have major form issues that prevent them from shooting decently no matter what they do, until they fix some things. So at least eliminate that first. Cheers and good luck. Ryan


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Another shoot Monday nite started off bad but pulled it together. Even managed a couple 30's with 2x's and some 29's. I have taken a couple refresher form sessions with a coach. My form he says is good. May go back again to shoot with him but I have sequence/process we wrote down and am following that. I do know that I suffer from a lack of concentration at times when on the line with others and need to work on that. When I shoot alone I dont seem to have this problem. My mind wanders on the line and I need to get in habit of letting down and restarting. Same for when my pins settles low. Coach says I need to let down and restart when pin is low. I hate letting down becuase I always think I can battle my way back and cant let down when the big 10 walks in on me! Aside from that letting off those big cams is a chore. Someday I want to buy a bow that lets down and draws easier.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

Try holding on target with no intention of shooting, just see if you can hold the pin in the middle . If you can, but hold low when you plan on shooting you have target panic, the fear of missing. Practice holding the pin in the middle with out shooting, convince yourself you can do it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

First come to the top of your spot. Pause relax, now ease down into your spot. If it doesn't stop. Try suggestion below.

First i would check your stabilizer end weight.
No problem there. Then i would change the upper limb tiller to be less than the bottom limb tiller.

Meaning now the upper limb will travel back first. With less down pull pressure. [ Later


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shot last night. Bought an Octane 11.5 inch stabilizer. Seemed to help reduce pin movement. Focused on target much more, never paid attention to who shot right & left of me. Also did not do the scoring for the guys shooting in my lane this week so I never knew who was doing well. Shot a 404. My best ever. Hope to do better next week! Thanks for the help.


----------

